# Keylight stays on on dashboard



## Mxt (May 12, 2021)

My Nissan sunny suddenly shows amber/orange keylight on. The key is functioning properly. The car locks, unlocks, starts up and moves like before but the dashboard shows the keylight always on untill the car is stopped and locked. Tried changing the battery of the key but the problem still persists


----------

